# chirping sound during acceleration at low rpm after gaping to plugs to .035



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

hello everyone, my 2011 chevy cruze LS 1.8L auto 78,000 miles, seems to make a strange chirping noise while accelerating at low rpms. For example once my car shifts into 3 gear and I am traveling about 15mph and I accelerate further just enough so that the car doeskin down shift it'll make that noise for a brief moment. I just replaced all my plugs and gaped them to .035 inches, I am worried that my plugs are running too hot and causing pre-detonation or something. Any thoughts, I am thinking maybe its the AC??


By the way I noticed huge difference with my new plugs at .035, I replaced my stock once that were @ .030 with autolite iridium  Besides smoother shifting without the rpms falling off too much, the pedal is much more responsive, no hesitation during an overtake. I do notice the engine seem to idle a little higher its currently at 700rpm while fully warmed. Planning tomorrow to use some seafoam and clear out some carbon.

its not like a bird chirp sound or anything, sounds more like pinging noise or metal vibration


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the plug torque. Plugs that are loose will chirp.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> Check the plug torque. Plugs that are loose will chirp.


will do, whats the proper torque on those anyways? I have a torque wrench just didn't use it :/


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have my torque wrench set at 18-20 ft lbs.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I have my torque wrench set at 18-20 ft lbs.


is it that much? thought it was in inch pounds.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Plugs are foot pounds.....18 to 20 ft.lb. is fine.....use a inch pound wrench for accuracy though.....ft.lb. wrench is very inaccurate at those low specs.
So, in.lb. spec. is 216 to 240 in.lb. (ft.lb. spec X 12)

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

alexeilb said:


> hello everyone, my 2011 chevy cruze LS 1.8L auto 78,000 miles, seems to make a strange chirping noise while accelerating at low rpms. For example once my car shifts into 3 gear and I am traveling about 15mph and I accelerate further just enough so that the car doeskin down shift it'll make that noise for a brief moment. I just replaced all my plugs and gaped them to .035 inches, I am worried that my plugs are running too hot and causing pre-detonation or something. Any thoughts, I am thinking maybe its the AC??
> 
> 
> By the way I noticed huge difference with my new plugs at .035, I replaced my stock once that were @ .030 with autolite iridium  Besides smoother shifting without the rpms falling off too much, the pedal is much more responsive, no hesitation during an overtake. I do notice the engine seem to idle a little higher its currently at 700rpm while fully warmed. Planning tomorrow to use some seafoam and clear out some carbon.
> ...



Hey Alexeilb, 

If obermd's suggestion didn't do the trick, please feel free to reach out to me via private message for any additional assistance into the dealership. Please include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the preferred dealership. We would be happy to look into this further for you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

